# Bass Pimps Dec 04 Online!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thought all might enjoy the Prvonozac story just completed. Check it out below!
http://www.dobass.com/BASSPIMPS/PRVONOZACS/PRVONOZAC.html

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

great story


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

While in college at Kent in the mid 90's My buddy wrestled with Nick on kents team. He introduced me to him and we hooked up and fished a whole weekend. What a top notch guy and man did he teach me a lot in two days. Back then i was a pond fisherman and didn't know much about reservoirs. This guy was awesome back then, i would love to fish with him now. He is so good because he fished every day he could growing up. I talked to him a few years ago after he finish 2nd in a central bassmaster open at Sam Rayburn, only to get beat by Kevin VanDam. Im glad to see he is having such success, i know he worked hard to get where he is.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thats pretty cool to hear Marshall- he spoke about his wrestling in relation to his determination with fishing. I didn't include that part though!!! Seems like many folks don't know the good stories about guys we are trying to feature monthly, except that they get beat by them often!!! Makes for some easy targets of "the enemy"!  Good to hear your postive experience!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

That is a great story! I've never really met the George and Nick but they seem like first class guys to me.


----------

